# Lift kit for 05 SRA 650 brute



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Wondering if ya'll could recomend a decent lift kit for a solid rear axle brute 650. It's my wifes christmas present so a timely response would be wonderful! Thanks


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

a kit identical to this one. It also fits a Prairie 360 and 700.. $80 bucks on ebay


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Agreed. I have the same lift and got it off of ebay and it has given me no problems. Swear i didn't give over $50 for mine though, but it was a year ago.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

a seller had them for a time for 49.99.
that's probably who you got it from.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Good possibility. It's hard to go wrong with the SRA lifts though, they all seem to be basically the same.


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

I had a Perfex lift on mine......http://www.atvpt.com/perfexliftkit.htm

I'm not going to use it anymore. If you are looking for one cheap, make me a reasonable offer.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

So the sra brute 650 has the same exact lift kit as Prairie 650 and 360 am I correct?


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

do you still have it??


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

send him a pm


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> So the sra brute 650 has the same exact lift kit as Prairie 650 and 360 am I correct?


Yes


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

This is a little late but I finally got around to installing the lift kit on my wifes SRA.

Turned out really nice. Took about 2 hours because I was taking my time. The biggest pain in the arse was getting the rear bolt threw the lift block. All in all it went really well.

Now the only issue I got is that my wifes bike is almost the same height as mine.

Time for some bigger tires now :haha:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Pics??


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

These really arent that good because the bike is dirty and half apart. Still trying to get the 4WD working. But they show the front spacer and the rear spacer.



















This one shows the height comparred to my bike behind it.


----------



## Trever (Feb 12, 2010)

How do you find it handles now with the lift kit? Ive heard lifting the SRA brutes makes them VERY unstable compared to their IRS brother.

I was considering doing this to mine but I dont want my bike to feel like its going to fall over when im riding.

What size tires? What are you running for rims? Would love to see a picture of the whole bike.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

The 2 things that are different now its alot stiffer and the center of gravity has raised. Just go easy when turning around on concrete or pavement. Ive had the rear tire pick up on me and it felt like i was going to roll it. And she can also clear stumps alot easier.

She is running stock rims with 27.10.12 on the front and 27.12.12 on the rear. Swamp-lites.

Once I get it back together and cleaned up again I'll post some more pictures.

For the $60.00 I paid for the lift, I would say it is definately worth it!


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

Aftermarket wheels make a big difference with stability on these, they do move the tires out a little. Spacers would do the trick too.


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but wow these kits are like $15 all the way up to $130 and up now....WTF!


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

Lol, I literally just bought one for my Dad's '03 Prairie 650 off of eBay for $25 shipped. Then I decided to check out the new posts on MIMB, and saw this thread. I was going to go with a more expensive one since you usually get what you pay for, but they all look the same, so we will see. I figured it can't be much cheaper than the people making their own lifts out of PVC pipe and hockey pucks for their Quads.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Well shes had the lift on her for almost 3 years now and no issues. But i must throw a disclaimer out there. She doesnt ride all that often but when she does she's a brute on her brute.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

i paid about $25 shipped for mine, and it gets worked. Holds up great.


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

Mines on the way too for $26, will post pics when installed.


----------



## mrtosh (Oct 22, 2012)

Do you have any pics of the finished product? How was the install?


----------



## 650SRABRUTE (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey guys. I have the same wheeler (05 650 sra) it has a jet kit kan air filter and a 2" lift. I tried to squeez 30" silvers under it but the just didn't clear the foot boards. Would a 4" lift solve the problem? Or would I be better off trimming out the floor boards??


----------

